# Tpa



## NESmith (Jan 28, 2010)

My physician wants to know when he orders TPA administrations does he bill the cpt code 37195 or can this only be billed by the physician @ the hospital? I am very new at this and I do not want to give him the wrong information. Thank You


----------

